# Just for anyone who cares



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Don't post on the message boards much any more but these are some pics I took today. I'm back training relatively seriously and just for the old members me and nick have even met up for some training sessions. These are in pretty (ridiculously?) good lighting and from a window it literally was just that my phone was on the sink. So clearly the 's**t quality comments' are unnecessary - I'm aware of this


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

-----------


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

you look good. a fair amount of muscle density spread equally over your upper body. whatever you're doing looks to be working. keep it up mate.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

great job bro...got some real size on you...


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'll get some wheel shots up just for you BW. I squat every week so they aren't that bad. In proportion in my opinion - now calves I train twice a week and they are still terrible.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I think genetics place a key role in whether you can have good looking calves or not...JMO...


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

looking good there mate


----------



## littlesthobo (Aug 1, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> I think genetics place a key role in whether you can have good looking calves or not...JMO...


Yeah I agree 100%, if genetics didn't matter then there would be a hell of a lot more big bodies at gym's all around the world, sadly this isn't the case hence why I think genetics deffo play the number one role when it comes to bb'ing.

I think also thats why so many guys give up, because they lift the weights but get know where near the size of guys who are genetically gifted, so get discouraged then just say to heck with this and chuck in the towel.

I thought all my life if I ate loads of grub and trained hell for leather I could become Mr O lol, it simply could never happen with my genetics and tiny bone structure, all you can do is build your body up to the best of it's abilities and even then you will be doing better than the average Joe :smile:


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

nice to see your still around m8 looking solid


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

easily the biggest and leanest ive seen you dude.

you done a cycle?

very impressed btw


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

looking great mate


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks people - Nothing too serious Cal but yeah I've dabbled here and there. I am in the best shape I've been in for a long while though for sure, hence the random and impromptu pictures. Just about to start a very slow cut for summer. Anyway as promised a wheel shot is on its way (although I have no idea what I'm doing posing but meh)


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

------------------------


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

repsec for the calf piccy!

and great dabbling results.

has your training changed much these days?


----------



## SPORTY_LAD (Mar 4, 2009)

Great results with upper body!!!

One thing that has been commented on which is basic is the genetics. The end results that you show in the pics are great but WHAT was it like before? Are you one of the genetically gifter or were you a hard gainer?

I wold be very much interested to know what it is that you did as I always find difficult to gain volume as I used to be a skinny guy. I cant complain now, I think I look decent with 6', 32w, 42ch, 80kgs but finding tricky to add antoher 10kgs or so.

Do you have any BEFORE pic so that we can comapre and appreciate the results in your AFTER pics?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey sorry Sporty I suffer from pretty serious body dysomorphia so I actually am possibly the worst person to comment on progress. There are probably some old pictures of me on here. Cal might be abale to give you a better idea as he's been on this forum which is the main one I'm on since I have and any pics I've done have gone up on here.

I'm not a hardgainer IMO but equally I'm in no way genetically gifted. I'm very meticulous and methodical about training and more so about diet. I started BBing properly at about 20 (I had trained for 4 years but knew nothing about diet) - I started at 140 probably 15% bodyfat. I'm 24 now and 187 at whatever bodyfat I'm at now - 13%?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Cal no I'm still overtraining 

In my defence (on the calves) I do have a broken toe so In couldn't tense


----------



## SPORTY_LAD (Mar 4, 2009)

well, it pretty much says so if you went from 140lbs to 187lbs. Congratulations.

I am now 34yo and at my slimmest I used to weight 68kgs back in University. I am now at 80kgs and looking to go to 90kgs and weould be ideal for me to get the upper body results that you have achieved.


----------



## SPORTY_LAD (Mar 4, 2009)

For the last few weeks my right palm has been aching when I lift heavy, specially when using the barbell for chest presses. I am now using training gloves and is a bit better but am wondering whether anyone here has any idea why this happens and how to prevent it.

Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

actually dude your calves look fine from that angle,you should be pleased.

ive always thought your volume training would suit abit of dabbling and it has!

presumably you lean bulked?

youre results are that impressive its got me tempted to do a cycle.

hard to say what youre previous pics were like-you looked in good shape,but not big-now you look BIG!

if i could get that size natty i`d be a happy dude!

(in fact i`d pretty much say thats how big i`d like to be)


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

YG your legs look in proportion to your upper body from what i can see. good to see you train your legs at least. all in all, impressive. nice work fella.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice build mate.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

impresive! i want some size like that but im currently just skinny!

you on bulking supplements like "size up" or "progain" ??


----------



## Nuclear_Chris (Mar 24, 2016)

very impressive, what you been taking!? i want some


----------



## ishyz (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice upper body mate


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

been completely clean since then and had a busy year. Anyway off to Greece in 13 days so I timed a slow cut to end then. I'll post new pics up the day I go but largely I just look pretty much the same. Hopefully a little tighter as I'm about 4kg lighter although the weights aren't too much lower.


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

What was your routine to get yourself up to that mate?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Haven't been on here for a very long time - got moved to Norway with work so training out here is pretty serious. That said I made some life decisions about not using steroids again given that I'm never going to compete. Effectively I got sick of the cyclical nature of gear use, for me I peaked during gear use in terms of aesthetics and numbers lifted, only to mentally drain myself during PCT where I lost strength, size, definition, sex drive etc... and for a short period after. I decided that I'd rather be clean, though of course I've never judge anyone for use nor preach, its just not for me. Was 7 months ago the last time I did stronger than creatine.

I'm feeling great. Bench is current 140, squat is 170 (deep and this is the exercise I focus most on these days) and dead is 200. (I realise I'm still bench heavy and that to bench 140 and only dead 200 is almost a crime).

I've been working on pulling my shoulders back to bring my traps out and my delts more visible (essentially to not be hunched forward. I took a random pic at the gym today which shows very little but I thought I might as well post it)


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You've came a long way YG, well done.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words Doug. Hope business is going well. The site seems very busy.

Don't fancy shipping some protein out to Scandinavia do you  . Cheapest here I can find is about £68 for 3kgs for relatively standard concentrate. I had a look at some UK based companies and shipping was £26+ so its not really worth the hassle. Its a very high cost country.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey tom..

i`m training a norwegian as it goes..

dont spose your in oslo?

he makes regular trips back home weekly so i`m sorted for duty free..

i could always slip him a bag of powder for you 

good to hear youre still lifting.. and that you dont "need" mentally to be a certain size that requires drugs..

if you wanna train for life you dont wanna be taking drugs for life too..

saying that ya gotta have the odd dabble lol..

finally tried some cheque drops..

meh..


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey Cal,

I'm quite far North of Oslo in Alesund, beautiful place but very different to what I'm used to living in London. Thanks for the offer though.

And yeah for me I don't have a negative opinion of using but its better for me emotionally to steer clear, plus since I changed my training around and got serious about squatting I've more than compensated anyway.

I'll never say never or anything and I'm not remotely planning on being one of those guys who posts in the AAS threads saying 'you don't need' etc... just a personal choice at the minute.

I think for my age (I'm 27 in 3 months to show how time flys) I've done enough as it is.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lmfao i can remember a post by you about wringing every last oz of fun out of your body substancewise by the time you were ready to pop your clogs..

i know what you mean about squatting, im like that with deads..

interestingly i`m and have been doing a v low dose trt for a while now and its very good for mood/emotions etc...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking really good dude. I would have to agree with cal I would like to get to that size.


----------



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

awesome mate. keep it up.

what did u dabble to get those kind of results? i seem to build mass fairly easy, but at the same time, i build body fat just as easy :/


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I've spent the last year working 60+ hours a week so my training and motivation to train have suffered quite a bit. Its been really refreshing to come back to MC this morning and see the dedication people continue to show and the optimism of people just starting out on their own BB journey. Will get some new pics up in a few weeks


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Good to have u bk yg


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey tom, training rarely follows the shortest road..

good to hear from ya dude, cant wait to see what youve been up to..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good to see you posting again YG.

Not spoken to you before but read many a decent post...


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

First couple of sessions in back in the swing of things. I only keep a note of the compounds movements really.

Did my first session as legs (start as you mean to go on), and then today chest and a little bi's.

I put on a fair bit of mass training in Norway and I'm still in pretty good shape if a little on the watery (read chubby  ) side.

Squat max set was 160kg for 6 (ass to the ground)

Bench was 120kg for 6 (off the chest fully extended, trying to minimise back arching) followed by 50kg dumbell inclines for 8.

Actually really really happy with that. Was going to do some horrendously pumped pictures but training very late and when there is just a few of you in, whipping the shirt off and getting the phone out just seems a bit odd.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Some good numbers there dude, fair play.

As for whipping your top off for pics in the gym...drop Frankie a line, he'll let you know the score!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeh get some pics up fella, just seen your original pics in 2009... Looking good, if your anything like that now or better i'd be well up for a perve


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good workout bud. Some big lifts in there


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

New pics in 3 weeks time methinks.

This weeks lifts

Back in the 3 plates a side club after a I hit 140kg for 3 reps bench tonight. Off the chest controlled, no spotter to speak of (I had one but I refuse to let people spot me with anything other than their index fingers usually, today I just got two guys to 'watch me' and said if I drop it back onto my chest pick it up)

Also managed to shoulder press the 40's for 6 which was nice as my shoulders are ****.

Bent over rows 100kg for 8.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Lol

I use the same spotting techinque.

I tell people do NOT touch the bar unless I turn blue, otherwise I can't count the rep.

Good strong pressing mate.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Me 6 years ago http://www.musclechat.co.uk/post-your-pictures/21217-1-week.html


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

weird i was just reading that and all the comments you got yg massive change from then just shows it takes time good going


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

If anyone ever needs a laugh (and I mean REALLY needs a laugh), I'll tell you my old username from when Steve used to own the board. I appear to have thought it was cool to say 'bro' a lot and engage in text speak. I think that was before even Cal was around.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

i think you looked good 6 years ago.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Young Gun said:


> If anyone ever needs a laugh (and I mean REALLY needs a laugh), I'll tell you my old username from when Steve used to own the board. I appear to have thought it was cool to say 'bro' a lot and engage in text speak. I think that was before even Cal was around.


Any pics from then?? 

Looking good in the pics mate, have you improved a lot over the yrs?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

How old are you mate? Got some good size to you...


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

i see you never got any better looking as you got older young gun < just kidding > pics look gr8 mate even old ones lol


----------



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

wow, you look mint! and EEK huge! that is a compliment by the way! x


----------

